# clunking in rear



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i noticed this loud grinding or clunking sound in left rear tire when pulling into driveway or parking lot mostly on right hand turns and when returning wheel straight.i recently had rear built by gevos rear gears and installed by my tranny guy.problem started soon after.could this be an axle bearing?


----------



## 66gtoquest (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you have posi?


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

yes,this is a posi


----------

